# Tough 1 Mini "Waterproof" Turnout Sheets



## Jackie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi All,

Just a head's up as the price is great...they are *not* waterproof. I bought one from Chick's Saddlery, and when mini-Cooper got soaked through, they generously took it back with all shipping costs covered. However, they told me it was not meant for rain????

http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/5000/PTM625

More to the story...I went to my local supplier, and she carries that brand. I told her what happened with me, and she said that last year the entire Tough 1 line - large horse - was not waterproofed, and they replaced all the turnouts with correct ones. She convinced me to try again and ordered me another, telling me that I must have gotten one from last year's bad batch, and she promised it would be waterproof as her supplier told her it would be, too.

Well, first snowfall, mini-Cooper is wet again from the melt. I called her, and she spent an hour on the phone...and found out that they *never* fixed the mini turnouts, and were even discontinuing the line because of all the problems. She generously gave me the turnout (as it was one that fit Cooper perfectly!) and told me about tent waterproofing, which I am trying.

So, just a head's up...don't bother with Tough 1 as they are nicely priced, fit well, but are not waterproof.

And I have to recommend B&D Pole Barn in Hudsonville, MI for quality customer service!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 15, 2011)

We spray all our turnout blankets in a waterproof covering as MANY "waterproof" blankets are not. Also it helps them last 10x longer.

I have this blanket and love it - it's very warm.






My mom says it's "canvas tent waterproofing spray" that we use.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 15, 2011)

The one I have is just a turnout sheet...no warmth per say. However, I never have to spray my Weatherbeaters for my large horses...I've had one for 5 years, and it still is watertight.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 15, 2011)

the only ones I EVER found to be totally waterproof are the Weatherbeeta, and I buy them for my large mini's. Smallest they come in is 48". they do adjust down pretty good, and last forever.

I find that if you spray waterproof, it seals the material and doesnt let it breath. I got a horse with rain rot on his back BAD one winter from that experience. He seated underneath so bad, thats what caused it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 15, 2011)

It sounds like things have gone downhill but in the past this brand has been quite waterproof. I own about six of these, including one I bought last year, and they've done very well keeping my boys warm and dry in the soaking Washington rains.

Leia


----------



## My2Minis (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought a Tough 1 last year and first rain it soaked through, too. I lost my receipt so did not send it back (I'd bought it early in anticipation of winter before the rains hit, so i didn't discover the problem til I had it awhile). It was disappointing because it's so hard to fit a 44 inch long mini and that one did. What brand is good and waterproof for smaller minis?

My larger mini wears a 45 inch Rhino Wug (these run BIG), which I love- it has a higher neck to keep rainrot off the withers and is very waterproof and tough.


----------



## susanne (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought the Tough 1 Polar waterproof turnouts for everyone this past September and have been extremely happy.

We're in NW Oregon, the true test of any waterproofing, but our horses have stayed perfectly dry wearing them.

However, waterproofing is always compromised by washing. With our mud ponies I'll need to wash these once things warm up, so I'll be treating them all with Camp Dry.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 15, 2011)

The Kensington Roustabout waterproof blankets are truly waterproof, and they do come in smaller sizes. The one day I put one on a mare that was soaking wet & cold, and it was still raining...when the rain quit & I took the blanket off, the mare was completely dry, as was the inside of the blanket--I was very impressed!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Tough 1 - they said that there was a lot that was good, that most were not. Maybe those who had good results had the good lot. They freely admitted to having bad lots of full size horse turnouts last year. I'd try the waterproofing; if that doesn't work, you have a nice fitting stable sheet.

The SS Tack ones are weird - I got one of those last year. They are okay if it's a good fit, but when you adjust out, the sheet exposes the withers and they get wet that way - the chest band is velcro, and you adjust the "length" of the sheet that way. But those *are* waterproof and a decent price.


----------



## Shari (Jan 15, 2011)

Tough 1 has two lines... one is waterproof and I know this because I have a few of them that are. They are harder to find, they don't make as many and you have to find a dealer that knows the difference.

The other line, is not waterproof.

Figure the Pacific NW is the best testing ground for waterproof sheets and blankets.

Another one I recommend.. is this light weight waterproof turnout blanket. They also fit well.

http://www.justforponies.com/tuffriderthermomanagerlinedblanket36-56.aspx


----------



## Jackie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, but when the packaging says "Waterproof" it should be "Waterproof" or it's false advertising.

Checked out your link...I am looking for one that is not insulated...mini-Cooper has plenty of that! Just want to keep him dry!


----------



## My2Minis (Jan 15, 2011)

The one I bought was sold as waterproof, too.

editing to add link:

http://www.chicksadd...ROD/5000/MW1625

it says waterproof


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, I'm still on a quest for a waterproof, light, unlined turnout sheet myself. Guess I didn't catch that part of your post! Sorry. My positive comments were towards their waterproof blankets and non-waterproof stable sheets. I have not tried their "waterproof turnout sheets."



My2Minis said:


> ...It was disappointing because it's so hard to fit a 44 inch long mini and that one did. What brand is good and waterproof for smaller minis?
> My larger mini wears a 45 inch Rhino Wug (these run BIG), which I love- it has a higher neck to keep rainrot off the withers and is very waterproof and tough.


Good to know! I'm pondering getting one of those but my boys are 42" (last year, at least. He's growing) and 44" so I wasn't sure they'd fit well enough.

What I buy for my smaller minis is the Glover Canadiana Storm product line. I love those! They were the only blanket I ever found that fit Kody correctly and they have a nice wither cap to keep the rain off without causing pressure over his prominent withers. I'm not sure how well they'll fit in the winter with all that fur as they're a narrower line for more refined horses, but come clipping time in the spring they're great. They stay pretty dry and the horses like them. The only problem I have with the newer one for Turbo is that the belly surcingle won't stay buckled.



I need to wrap a rubber band around it or something; I don't have that problem with Kody's.

They'll also custom-make stuff for you. I had them sew me a quilted stable blanket layer to the same pattern as the Storm with an insulated belly band instead of a surcingle and I put that under the waterproof blanket during our cold damp springs after that first clip. Love it!



Minimor said:


> The Kensington Roustabout waterproof blankets are truly waterproof, and they do come in smaller sizes. The one day I put one on a mare that was soaking wet & cold, and it was still raining...when the rain quit & I took the blanket off, the mare was completely dry, as was the inside of the blanket--I was very impressed!


I have one of these too and like it, but mine tends to slide around a bit and is too warm for most days. It's my heaviest blanket by far and can only be used in early, early spring around here. No good for winter turnout for a furry horse!

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 16, 2011)

I have numerous Brookside stable blankets and waterproof turn-outs. I am positive they are all made by Kensington and re-labeled with the Brookside brand. They are wonderful blankets! Definitely waterproof. I only blanket when the horses are clipped, and I use a stable blanket covered by a turnout. They stay toasty warm and dry in this arrangement. I highly recommend them! Unfortunately the Brooksides are no longer available, but since they are most certainly made by Kensington, I would recommend that with no reservation. I believe they may also offer a waterproof sheet. I think I would keep a close eye on how my mini did with a simple sheet over a full coat. I have always heard that if they have their coats pushed down by a sheet or blanket their coats lose their insulating quality. Since I don't put anything on my unclipped minis, I can't say this for sure is true. On my big horses, I always provided them with a fully insulated storm blanket during the winter, over their own coat. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## My2Minis (Jan 16, 2011)

Leia, the Rhino Wug in its smallest (45 in.) fits my mini who measures 51 inches and wears a 48 Weatherbeeta. They would probably be too big. That said, it might be worth trying one since every horse is built differently and some may take up the length better than others. It has some adjustment.

I tried one of the Glovers and it was for a less deep horse...the one I had wasn't deep enough for my bulky mini. There are so many more choices for big horses than minis.

Amy, thanks for the Brookside recommendation. I blanket unclipped minis to avoid rain rot, also for a clean horse. I only blanket in the ickiest part of winter...to keep the rain rot away.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 16, 2011)

My2Minis said:


> I blanket unclipped minis to avoid rain rot, also for a clean horse. I only blanket in the ickiest part of winter...to keep the rain rot away.


I can't blame you! My two currently look like drowned rats and I can't so much as pet them without soaking my gloves.



Ick. Ick, ick, ick. Stupid Washington winters!

On the plus side, while I do get fungus under all that thick hair I've never seen so much as a spot of rain rot. Their natural coats are thick enough to shed the water wonderfully and it never gets near the skin.



All we get is that anaerobic bacteria/fungus stuff which goes away as soon as I clip and I think half of that is simply coming from our soil since my big horse developed a permanent case of it and then rolled in all our paddocks.





Leia


----------



## Minimor (Jan 16, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> What I buy for my smaller minis is the Glover Canadiana Storm product line. I love those! They were the only blanket I ever found that fit Kody correctly and they have a nice wither cap to keep the rain off without causing pressure over his prominent withers. I'm not sure how well they'll fit in the winter with all that fur as they're a narrower line for more refined horses, but come clipping time in the spring they're great. They stay pretty dry and the horses like them. The only problem I have with the newer one for Turbo is that the belly surcingle won't stay buckled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't be getting any more Glover products....they have closed up shop & are no longer in business. They are still selling off whatever stock they have left but once that is gone, that is it.


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2011)

I got mine a few years ago and if I remember correctly they make them in China. Knowing that.. china isn't known for their honesty and it is only getting worse sadly.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 17, 2011)

Minimor said:


> You won't be getting any more Glover products....they have closed up shop & are no longer in business. They are still selling off whatever stock they have left but once that is gone, that is it.

















Augh! Must...call....

Leia


----------



## Jackie (Jan 17, 2011)

Update: I sprayed mine with Coleman tent waterproofing (a spray can, $6) and it's working! Yeah! There is hope for those who got theirs and is not waterproof.


----------



## happy appy (Jan 18, 2011)

This is where I get all my rain sheets. Mine don't need and extra insulation, they just need to be kept dry.

http://www.greenhawk.ca/cgi-local/SoftCart.exe/scstore/p-HRM6325.html?L+scstore+dkmh6374ff3ff93f+1295371066


----------

